# nilfisk vs karcher



## aligtwood

Hi guys I am looking for some opinions on a couple of pressure washers. I have had my karcher k2 for two years and it's seen better days, lack of pressure being the main fault with it. I have always owned karcher pressure washers however I never get more than 2 years from them.

It's now time for a change , I have been looking at a nilfisk e145 for 199.00 or a karcher k5 for 180.00 refurbished. I have never used nilfisk but it looks very good and has a 2 year warranty. Does anybody own one of these units and if so what do you think.

Cheers guys


----------



## mikechesterman

Nilfisk all the way for me.

I had (and still have) a 20-odd year old Karcher, which is great, but looking a little tatty. Since then though Karcher really have cut back on the quality dramatically, so I switched to Nilfisk. The industrial grade Karchers are still good, but the smaller machines are nothing like they were.


----------



## M4D YN

Defo Nilfisk :thumb:


----------



## aligtwood

Thanks for that, what model of nilfisk do you own. How do you find it ?


----------



## Toto

I had a nilfisk domestic washer with the cheapo plastic hose now this pw was my back up for my kranzle k7.
Now the k7 couldn't pull the skin of a rice pudding and I found the nilfisk even at ten years of age was cutting the mustard until it died.
now my big descision was hd/511 or nilfisk Poseidon 2.
I bought the nilfisk and touch wood not looked back.


----------



## M4D YN

aligtwood said:


> Thanks for that, what model of nilfisk do you own. How do you find it ?


Used them in past,i'd buy one tomorrow if my Kranzle breaks :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

I had a Nilfisk Alto for about 10 years (or more) and although it pulsed a bit towards the end, it gave great service.

I bought a Karcher K4 eco in April 2013 and its been fine so far and came with a 3 year warranty. It puts out over 6 litres a minute and works great with an AutoBrite foam lance.


----------



## aligtwood

Unfortunately the kranzle is out of my budget. Nilfisk is llooking the better of the two just now. I take it the adapter for a snow foam lance is easy to swap over as I have a karcher adapter on it.


----------



## M4D YN

aligtwood said:


> Unfortunately the kranzle is out of my budget. Nilfisk is llooking the better of the two just now. I take it the adapter for a snow foam lance is easy to swap over as I have a karcher adapter on it.


its not if you buy from Germany and there easy to change yeah and pretty cheap to swap if you use your head


----------



## TonyH38

Nilfisk for me.


----------



## aligtwood

Do you have any links for getting it straight from germany. If you don't mind me asking what sort of money do they sell for. Wanted to stick to £200


----------



## M4D YN

aligtwood said:


> Do you have any links for getting it straight from germany. If you don't mind me asking what sort of money do they sell for. Wanted to stick to £200


well it won't work for you then,its worth well more than any washer i have had,that's quite a few,there about 300 odd from there or 400 odd from UK,lost the link to it few days ago with PC problem and now i cant find it,was trying for you earlier when i mentioned it before this post


----------



## aligtwood

No worries thanks any way. Do you just service it yourself . Must admit it looks a great machine but for once I am going to stick to my budget.


----------



## M4D YN

aligtwood said:


> No worries thanks any way. Do you just service it yourself . Must admit it looks a great machine but for once I am going to stick to my budget.


If i get it i'll PM you and i will when i need to,all the kit can be bought online and its a shame to stick to it in a way,it be worth the extra and the size of the machine and everything about it is ace


----------



## V3nom

Nilfisk. Hands down.


----------



## Clean ocd

karcher a just **** now so nilfisk wins


----------



## aligtwood

Pretty comprehensive win for nilfisk. Does anyone own the model e145


----------



## SLK Polisher

Nilfisk not contest.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I'm on my second Nilfisk (moved home, left the C110 at home for the folks), got the C130 for myself and I'm very pleased with it.

Not used any of the E range because I'd rather spend the money on other bits of kit, but you hear only good things.

Try doing a search on the forum for the E145 and see if anyone has commented on them.


----------



## Toto

Poseidon 2 :thumb:


----------



## aligtwood

Cheers for the suggestion but over my budget unfortunately.


----------



## shine247

Have a K5 eco and an e140. I have to say of the two, the Nilfisk is the more sturdy. The Karcher leaked but was repaired under 5 year warranty. Having said that I returned an e140 within two weeks due to a fault. Sadly it is very much the luck of the draw and how you use or abuse them. I look after mine. My previous Kew was always playing up with very little use, not a detailer when I owned it.Because the warranty is probably better on the Nilfisk I would get that, if it was significantly better on the Karcher I would get that. It just happens that I think the Nilfisk is also better built and more solid in use and does not have a tendency to want to fall forward if tugged a litttle. That is a bad design fault of the K5, tall with a small footprint, hose pulls out near the top. If you get one, place it at 90 degrees to where you are working.


----------



## aligtwood

Brilliant thanks for that appreciate your help


----------



## ffrs1444

They both screw up the same I'm on my second Nilfisk first being the c120 now c110 but the 2 year warrenty is good piece of mind and they even pick it up from your home


----------



## aligtwood

Cheers for that. I think I am going for the nilfisk, fancy a change and the warranty is a good start. Looks like a good machine with good power and flow rate. I have just stripped my snow lance down so probably best time to get the new adapter. Looks like it could put up a fight in coming off the lance though.


----------



## 1587ant

Ive had both in the past karcher lasted 3 months nilfisk is still as good as new after 2 years


----------



## GeoBog

Anymore news on the E145? Did you go for this model in the end? My Karcher K2 compact has packed in after 15 months of usage (the usual issue: s**ty plastic pump cracked and leaking) so I am looking at purchasing a Nilfisk myself as I've read most of the reviews and are positive. I am stuck at either an E140 or E145 but I cannot decide for which model to go. The E145 seems to be discontinued on Nilfisk webpage however I have found it cheaper than the E140, but the fact that it is discontinued kind of puts me off. Does anyone own this model? Do you know why it was discontinued? Any hidden issues maybe?


----------



## aligtwood

Hi there yes I have bought the nilfisk however I am not home to try it until the 26th. I'll stick an update on when I have used it. I got mine from cleanstore if that helps .


----------



## GeoBog

Yes, at cleanstore I've found it as well. It seems they are the only retailer that sell this model at the moment and they have a cracking deal at £199 at the moment, while the E140 is £209 the cheapest I could find. Could this be due to the E145 being discontinued? I can't find anywhere the reason why it has been discontinued.

When you get a chance to try it, could you also confirm that the E145.3-10 comes with the superflex anti kink hose? As the previous model E145.2-10 used to come with the plastic hose.


----------



## aligtwood

Yea I will put some pics up as well for you. I am not sure about it being discontinued I just bought it because of the specs and reliability.


----------



## kylebailey

I've had the karcher k5 for over a year now , I use it often and never had a problem, previous to the k5 I used to use my grandfathers k7 (He still uses it) its got to be about 4 years old and still as good as new.


----------



## macca666

GeoBog said:


> Yes, at cleanstore I've found it as well. It seems they are the only retailer that sell this model at the moment and they have a cracking deal at £199 at the moment, while the E140 is £209 the cheapest I could find. Could this be due to the E145 being discontinued? I can't find anywhere the reason why it has been discontinued.
> 
> When you get a chance to try it, could you also confirm that the E145.3-10 comes with the superflex anti kink hose? As the previous model E145.2-10 used to come with the plastic hose.


I've just bought one and the H model from cleanstore comes with the superflex hose. I've two previous threads on this if you search my posts as for some reason the site won't let me copy the link to them just now!!


----------



## Clancy

I must be the odd one out, my karcher k2 is over 6 years old and going strong!


----------



## GeoBog

macca666 said:


> I've just bought one and the H model from cleanstore comes with the superflex hose. I've two previous threads on this if you search my posts as for some reason the site won't let me copy the link to them just now!!


Cheers for the info mate. I think I will go for it instead of E140 because:
- £10 cheaper
- More pressure even if I might not feel much of a difference
- 1m longer pressure hose



Clancy said:


> I must be the odd one out, my karcher k2 is over 6 years old and going strong!


Judging by it's age, I think you have an older, better, different pressure washer. Most problems with the newer karcher units especially the K2 compact model are due to the rubbish pump which is made of plastic and it cracks after a year or use leading to water leaks, loss of pressure or the washer pulsing. Nilfisk on the other hand are ranked better these days because their models have a metal pump which should be more reliable.


----------



## macca666

Clancy said:


> I must be the odd one out, my karcher k2 is over 6 years old and going strong!


I reckoned mine was at least 10 year old and to be fair would probably have lasted another couple of year :thumb:


----------



## RichieM

related to this thread so thought i'd post here:

Not got much to spend on a PW so looking at a Karcher K2 or Nilfisk C110, can't decide on which to get so would appreciate recommendations


----------



## macca666

RichieM said:


> related to this thread so thought i'd post here:
> 
> Not got much to spend on a PW so looking at a Karcher K2 or Nilfisk C110, can't decide on which to get so would appreciate recommendations


From looking through many threads on this forum nilfisk appears to be the preferred choice. I know I spent over your budget but I found in general when looking nilfisk offered more value for the price and for the same price you got a better more powerful machine. If your thinking karcher the karcher outlet appears to offer better value as the machines are refurbished.


----------



## GeoBog

RichieM said:


> related to this thread so thought i'd post here:
> 
> Not got much to spend on a PW so looking at a Karcher K2 or Nilfisk C110, can't decide on which to get so would appreciate recommendations


I would go for nilfisk. Karcher is not what it used to be. The k2 particularly is an awful machine, it doesn't last more than a year, maybe 15-18 months if you're lucky. Main issue: plastic pump developing cracks and leaking. Nilfisk has metal pump which should be more reliable.

Watch out for special offers, there are some cracking offers for the C110 at the moment.


----------



## Rob74

I've had my c110 for 3 yrs & it's just started playing up so I'm looking at the c120 as a replacement but over all the c110 has been more than up to the task


----------



## RichieM

Thanks guys, I did see a few reviews of the K2 saying they overheated etc.

seen a good deal on a C110 so will get that.

Thanks again


----------



## footfistart

I have a k2 and I have no problems with it what so ever. I neo however need to get my Karcher 520mh repaired as its stop start on idle grrr


----------



## RichieM

As the Nilfisk C110 was in todays Amazon Lightning Deals (£60) i bought one


----------



## aligtwood

Used the e145 for a decontamination of my type r yesterday and all I can say is wow. The machine is different class compared to my karcher. the build quality is second too none. Very heavy machine that feels well made and solid. Next thing I noticed was how smooth the machine is and quiet when in use unlike the karcher
that sounds like a tractor. Very impressed I am now converted to nilfisk!!


----------



## Sid

*Which? official 1st look January 2015*
*Nilfisk E140.3-9 X-TRA*

I enjoyed blasting away at a grime-encrusted patio, watching the ground-in dirt and algae lift off in seconds. This is a very powerful pressure washer that feels well constructed and easy to use. But it seems like it could easily damage delicate surfaces and cause a lot of mess if you don't control it carefully. I also found that the handle vibrates with the pressure of the water moving through it, which left my hands tingling uncomfortably after a few minutes of use.

What is it?
The 'E' in the name means that this is one of Nilfisk's mid-level 'excellent' range. It has an aluminium pump and induction motor, which can create 140-bar water pressure - higher than the pressure from models in Nilfisk's 'compact' range, lower then the semi-professional 'Pro' range.

It comes with a variable spray 'powerspeed' nozzle for cleaning easily damaged surfaces (such as cars and decking) and a fan jet 'tornado' nozzle for blasting dirt.

It's mounted on a trolley with a telescopic handle and an on-board hose reel with 9m of hose. It has built-in storage for several accessories including the lance, spray nozzles and detergent sprayer supplied, as well as optional 'click&clean' accessories, including an auto brush and rotary brush.

What's it great at?
The E140 is so powerful that it took just seconds to shift ingrained grime from concrete using the fan jet 'tornado' nozzle.

It feels very sturdy, and the bayonet-fitting accessories attach effortlessly and solidly.

The thick hose winds back easily onto the hose reel without kinking, and you can lower the trolley handle for easier storage. The reel handle sticks out, though, so you could catch things on it when it is stored.

Is there anything I should watch out for?
It's very fast but could easily damage delicate surfaces. I stripped both dirt and the coloured stain off some ready-made decking until I used the gentler setting on the powerspeed variable nozzle.

It's very heavy (18.1kg) to lift. I struggled to take it out of the box and carry it up and down steps to the garden, but it trundles around well enough on the trolley wheels.

Is there anything else I should know?
The spray handle has a soft-touch coating and feels comfortable to hold. But the handle vibrates subtly, which left my hands tingling after a few minutes of use.

There is no brush or patio cleaner included in the pack. Additional accessories including nozzles, lances and brushes for cleaning your car, a drain cleaner, roof cleaner and patio cleaner are available at extra cost.

Which? first look verdict
It may be more powerful than you'd need for everyday cleaning, but seems like a good option for heavy-duty grime removal.

You can save yourself a bit of money and guarantee good results by choosing one of our Best Buys, which all cost considerably less than this model.

Do you own this pressure washer?
Do you own this pressure washer already? If so, click on the customer views tab above the picture and tell us what you think of it.

Pros: very powerful, cleans quickly, feels solidly constructed, has a hose storage reel that works well

Cons: very heavy to lift, can damage delicate surfaces, handle vibration causes discomfort


----------



## macca666

I've got the E145H model. Agree with the power aspect and will be very careful. I don't find mine overly heavy. Yes its heavier than my old Karcher K2 however not overly so and I managed to get it out the box fine (41 year old male) Haven't had any issues either with a vibrating handle but next time I use it I'll be more aware and check.

I bought the package from cleanstore because it came with all the accessories and was only 70 quid more.

It doesn't say what price they paid so I'd be curious of that but overall a good write up and thanks sid for sharing :thumb:


----------



## taffy

I fancy getting myself a new Nilfisk. Found this http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1577941.htm
in Argos...seems a good price.


----------



## blaird03

taffy said:


> I fancy getting myself a new Nilfisk. Found this http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1577941.htm
> in Argos...seems a good price.


I bought a reconditioned one from ebay a few months ago- £65 with 6 months warranty.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-T...ssure-Washer-With-9-Accessories-/281527137034

The accessories included over other models (car nozzle and under chassis nozzle) + longer hose 8m - makes it a very good choice and a bargain at this price.
Have been impressed with quality and performance..


----------



## macca666

taffy said:


> I fancy getting myself a new Nilfisk. Found this http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1577941.htm
> in Argos...seems a good price.


That seems a good deal with the extras and think I'd rather pay the extra £25 for the 3 year warranty and a brand new machine rather than the reconditioned eBay one.


----------



## GeoBog

Got myE145.3-10 X-TRA today and just by unpacking it I could tell it's million miles ahead of the Karcher K2 I had before. It really feels more high quality than the karcher.I like especially the long high pressure lance gun, it feels better in your hands and also heavier than Karchers. The hose also is super flexible, much better than karcher's plastic hose which was a real pain to use as it would kink all the time. I haven't had a chance to test it yet ([email protected] weather) but I will try it first thing as soon as the weather gets better.

Just quick question for you guys that bought the same model as I am a bit confused: did yours came fully assembled with the wheels, extendable handle and hose reel or did you assemble it yourselves? In the manual it is specified that a hex key should be in the box to help you assemble all the bits and screws but mine came fully assembled, I only took it out of the box and the plastic wrap and there was no hex key either.


----------



## macca666

GeoBog said:


> Got myE145.3-10 X-TRA today and just by unpacking it I could tell it's million miles ahead of the Karcher K2 I had before. It really feels more high quality than the karcher.I like especially the long high pressure lance gun, it feels better in your hands and also heavier than Karchers. The hose also is super flexible, much better than karcher's plastic hose which was a real pain to use as it would kink all the time. I haven't had a chance to test it yet ([email protected] weather) but I will try it first thing as soon as the weather gets better.
> 
> Just quick question for you guys that bought the same model as I am a bit confused: did yours came fully assembled with the wheels, extendable handle and hose reel or did you assemble it yourselves? In the manual it is specified that a hex key should be in the box to help you assemble all the bits and screws but mine came fully assembled, I only took it out of the box and the plastic wrap and there was no hex key either.


Yeah mine came fully assembled as well. Have to say once you use it when the better weather comes you won't regret your purchase :thumb:


----------



## GeoBog

Right, gave the new washer a go today and was a bit disappointed. The black plastic thingy that screws into the washer where the water supply hose goes into blew off when I turned the unit on. I had to stop the washer, get another connector, screw it in and start again. This time it worked fine for a few minutes, soaked the car a bit then when I released the trigger on the pressure gun, the hose blew off again. I have installed a brass connector, screwed it in and when trying, that went of from the unit completely damaging a bit the plastic thread on the water intake of the washer.

Went down to the store and bought a bigger connector which seems solid and with a bit more thread and screwed it into the machine and at the moment I see that it holds down quite good. What I have noticed is that when I release the trigger on the gun, the whole washer thing shakes quite a bit and it is noticeable on the water input hose that is shaking when releasing the gun.

Should I be worried or is this a result of the unit having higher pressure than my previous karcher (145bar vs 100)? Has any of you had this issue with their brand new E145?

Apart from this issue, the unit seems really good, plenty of pressure, a lot more quiet than the old karcher. This one sounds almost like the washing machine while the karcher sounded like a tractor.


----------



## squiretolley

GeoBog said:


> Right, gave the new washer a go today and was a bit disappointed. The black plastic thingy that screws into the washer where the water supply hose goes into blew off when I turned the unit on. I had to stop the washer, get another connector, screw it in and start again. This time it worked fine for a few minutes, soaked the car a bit then when I released the trigger on the pressure gun, the hose blew off again. I have installed a brass connector, screwed it in and when trying, that went of from the unit completely damaging a bit the plastic thread on the water intake of the washer.
> 
> Went down to the store and bought a bigger connector which seems solid and with a bit more thread and screwed it into the machine and at the moment I see that it holds down quite good. What I have noticed is that when I release the trigger on the gun, the whole washer thing shakes quite a bit and it is noticeable on the water input hose that is shaking when releasing the gun.
> 
> Should I be worried or is this a result of the unit having higher pressure than my previous karcher (145bar vs 100)? Has any of you had this issue with their brand new E145?
> 
> Apart from this issue, the unit seems really good, plenty of pressure, a lot more quiet than the old karcher. This one sounds almost like the washing machine while the karcher sounded like a tractor.


Sounds very strange. I used my E145 for the first time yesterday and it worked like a dream, so much smoother and more powerful than my K2.


----------



## GTIRed

You could check the end connector on your hose that supplies water to your pressures washer, the one you physically connect to the pressure washer and make sure there is not a check valve in it.

I seem to recall others and a similar issue as you and it was down to the sudden release of pressure "slamming" this check valve shut and blowing the hose connection off.

Your pressure washer will work so much better without any check valves in the system. They create a flow restriction and in the worst case cavitation which will eventually destroy your pump.


----------

